# Lazy susan edge lip ideas?



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

This is a lazy susan for a corner cabinet, the notch for the corner doors has not been cut out yet. It is 1 1/4" thick and about 35" diamater.

I am looking for ideas, suggestions for edging for this. That will cover the edge and form a lip around top to keep objects from sliding off.

Any ideas, thoughts, suggestions or wisecracks greatly appreciated. JIm


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

You can look for some flexible weatherstripping, or if you want wood, rip a couple of 1/16in thick strips of wood and glue them around the edge.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could use 1/16" Formica type laminate, and cut into strips, and contact cement to the edge. Scuff sand the finish face to add a second piece. It bends easy as a strip.









 







.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Should be no trouble wrapping the edge with a thin strip of wood 1/8" thick. Things don't slide around on lazy susans, they might tip over. I have two in my kitchen I use several times every day. The real issue is things getting caught in the door, fingers, too. Ease the faceframe edges where the pie cut doors will line up with, they will get dinged if left too sharp. Normally, a thin piece of plywood is wrapped around the susan inside the cabinet, about 1/2" of clearance. This will keep anything from falling off the susan and jamming. You don't want an open square box.


----------

